# Quick, help with buffalo wings before game today



## Kat (Feb 1, 2009)

So I'm making buffalo wings for a superbowl party that is an hour and a half from my house.  I was going to fry them, bring them to the party naked, then toss them in a slow cooker with the sauce for awhile.  Will this cause them to get soggy since they'll cool down during the car ride?  Or should I fry them there (she doesn't have much kitchen space)?  Thanks!!


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2009)

Kat are they breaded or are they "naked" wings?


----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2009)

Not breaded, just fryed then tossed in sauce.


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2009)

No worries then, no sogging and all will be YUMMY!


----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2009)

Sweet!!  I'm new with the buffalo wing making, but my favorite bar makes some awesome unbreaded wings that I'm working on replicating.  Thanks for the quick reply too!


----------



## love2"Q" (Feb 1, 2009)

if the skin does get a bit chewy .. 
you could throw them under the broiler for a couple mins. to crisp 
them back up ..


----------



## gadzooks (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought about buffalo wings for the sb, but made hot legs, instead. Same recipe, more meat.


----------

